# 5mm rebate



## RigPigPaul (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi All, I am new to the forum and only a little experience of routing. I have an oval shaped piece of teak, 500mm by 200mm by 6mm thick. I want to rebate the edge 5mm wide by 3mm deep. Is there a special bit for the job and can it be done free hand.
rgds RPP


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Paul , glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Paul,
try using a rabbet bit. They are a straight bit with a bearing at the end of the arbour. The difference in size between the bearing and the bit is the depth of the rebate. Have a look at this website for ideas, and then see what you can find locally.

http://www.carbatec.com.au/835-rabbeting-bits_c17590

Darryl


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Paul.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Paul. It's a simple job that can be done in minutes with the bit Darryl suggested and it can be used handheld or on a router table.


----------



## cptjack (Aug 15, 2014)

can also use a edge guide clamped on with c clamps a simple
piecee of wood will work I use 1/2 "aluminum angle


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

cptjack said:


> can also use a edge guide clamped on with c clamps a simple
> piecee of wood will work I use 1/2 "aluminum angle


Cptjack, if I understand what you are saying, that would work well for straight timber, but Paul has an oval shaped piece.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I see you're in the UK Paul. Bearing-guided bits for such small rebate sizes aren't too common. Especially to metric dimensions, even though we supposedly went metric in the 1960s.

I think Wealden Tool is your best bet. This looks like what you need:
Wealden Tool Company Limited Small Series
Personally I'd go for the T1705 down-shear version for the best surface finish. According to the list, that cutter with bearing TB450 will give you a 5mm rebate.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Paul - a bearing-guided rebate bit will do the trick as a number of posters have stated. You will battle to find a bearing/bit combination that will give a 5mm rebate. You will probably have to settle for a 1/4" rebate.

A note on terminology. Your original post used the term free-hand routing. You should have said hand-held routing (as opposed to table routing). Free-hand routing is hand-held routing where the user's eye/hand coordination determines the result. There is no other guidance mechanism. A rebate bit is bearing-guided.

Denis Lock ("Routing with Denis')


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This is a set that I have.
Buy WoodRiver Rabbet Router Bit Set 1/2" SH at Woodcraft.com

Changing bearings changes the cutters width. You raise or lower the router to adjust the depth.

Maybe you can find something like this in metric.

As you can see I used mine in a router mounted under a table.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Tornado 6 Pc Rebating Tct Set - 1/2 online at Rutlands.co.uk
Try this Paul. Not metric but close. If you want anything else they have a Halloween deal thing with free delivery on orders over £50.

http://rutlands.chtah.com/a/tBUUNbCB8xdNbB89Q7uAAA8H2y5/link1?t_params=REMOVE%3Drm-0b9ahuc0bffw9c4auztsjqbysq13kfr%2540rutlands.chtah.com


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome Paul. glad you fond this forum.
Allen


----------



## RigPigPaul (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies and advice. I will take Andyl's advice and buy from the Wealdon Tool Co.
regards RPP


----------

